# DSLR beginners video tutorials



## troutmouth (May 2, 2014)

I have created a series of 3-4 min videos on DSLR/photography basics. I have posted 4 videos on my blog and will continue to post about 1 every week or two. If you are new to photography, and need a quick clear explanation of photography fundamentals, then your are welcome to check them out here - Teardrop Studio Blog | Melbourne  Happy Snapping!


----------



## ryanita (May 2, 2014)

nice video photography basic..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.thanks


----------

